# Baltimore, MD Player seeking to join group



## personified8 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm looking to join a 3rd Ed. D&D group, or an EarthDawn group.  I'm 24 and have roleplayed for about 10 years.  Please e-mail me at seth@personified.net.  I live in the heart of Baltimore, but have my own car so I am willing to commute within reason.  Thank you very much.

Seth


----------

